# CPT 33249-  Insertion of sing/dual chamber defibrillator



## dpopovich19 (Sep 26, 2011)

I am having trouble with Medicare getting this code paid.  We have added modifier and still can not get it paid, anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## twizzle (Sep 26, 2011)

*33249*

Which modifiers and which dx are you using for this procedure?


----------

